
Ask HN: Why is everything a file in Unix - julienreszka
Couldn&#x27;t they make everything an object
======
lopespm
Some good in depth explanations:

\- [https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141016/a-laymans-
ex...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141016/a-laymans-explanation-
for-everything-is-a-file-what-differs-from-windows)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_is_a_file](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_is_a_file)

------
lincpa
[everything is
pipeline]([https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow](https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow))

[everything is
RMDB]([https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow...](https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow/blob/master/doc/Everything_is_RMDB.md))

------
simonblack
Unix predates 'objects' by about 20 years.

But hey, we don't have to restrict ourselves to a 1970s operating system
forever. Producing one where everything is an object is your own personal
chance for fame.

------
Iwan-Zotow
It is even more so in Plan9. It simplifies interface(s) a lot!

------
anonlastname
The idea is that it maximizes simplicity.

